#ubuntu-uds-room-201 2012-05-07
<daker> hello
<YoBoY> hi everyone
<daker> hello uds-room-201
<YoBoY> hi laura
<Cheri703> hola folks!
<pleia2> hello :)
<mhall119> can those of you listening to the icecast hear us okay?
<daker> yep
<YoBoY> yes
<mhall119> cool
<daker> Huston, we have a sound problem ツ
<YoBoY> sound broken here :]
<YoBoY> ^^"
<Cheri703> yeah, mine too, was just refreshing to be sure
<AlanBell> is it working in other rooms?
<cielak> other rooms work
<YoBoY> yes in grand ballroom a and b
<daker> AlanBell, yes
<daker> uds-room-201, Houston we have a problem
<daker> mhall119, ^
<YoBoY> who played with the jack ? :)
<AlanBell> jono is checking connections
 * dscassel is happy folks are looking into it. :)
<mhall119> daker: you could hear us earlier right?
<daker> mhall119, yep 4min ago
<mhall119> nothing now?
<YoBoY> nope
<mhall119> hmmm, we didn't touch anything..
<mhall119> are any other icecast feeds for the other rooms working for you?
<YoBoY> yes
<daker> yes grand-ballroom-a/b
<Cheri703> audio!
<YoBoY> yes working
<philipballew> nice!
<daker> yes
<YoBoY> thanks you
<Cheri703> yes
<YoBoY> who is to blame ?
<daker> blame chris
<Cheri703> we're good, and whoever said my name said it right \o/ good job ;)
<dholbach> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20723/community-roundtable-monday/
<daker> oh dholbach ツ
<dholbach> salut daker :)
<daker> salut
<YoBoY> can we talk also how locos can point efficiently to the new localized system documentation ?
<YoBoY> yes
<YoBoY> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/index.html << here it's localized
<YoBoY> cool :)
<mhall119> YoBoY: come to the help.u.c and SUMO sessions, SUMO lets us handle localization better
<YoBoY> mhall119: I'll try, not easy, I have an ubuntu party to organize after my work day ^^"
<nik90> haha
<YoBoY> thanks
<YoBoY> arrête de parler huats
<huats> YoBoY: oups
<YoBoY> ^^
<SpamapS> o/ hello from LA LA land
<SpamapS> just lost the audio feed
<SpamapS> n/m local problem
<SpamapS>  ________________
<SpamapS> < HELLO JUJUITES >
<SpamapS>  ----------------
<SpamapS>         \   ^__^
<SpamapS>          \  (oo)\_______
<SpamapS>             (__)\       )\/\
<SpamapS>                 ||----w |
<SpamapS>                 ||     ||
<SpamapS> yes, proceed :)
<SpamapS> I have to wonder if there is some parallel work going on in OpenStack's glance
<SpamapS> The OpenStack API has a call to describe instance types with their attributes
<SpamapS> nova-manage flavor list m1.medium: Memory: 4096MB, VCPUS: 2, Storage: 40GB, FlavorID: 3, Swap: 0GB, RXTX Quota: 0GB, RXTX Cap: 0MB m1.large: Memory: 8192MB, VCPUS: 4, Storage: 80GB, FlavorID: 4, Swap: 0GB,
<SpamapS> ECU is a rough measurement that is at least repeatable, "CPU" is much harder to define.
<SpamapS> +1 for discouraging custom image use
<SpamapS> We should look at making it easier to have juju create images or other ways to optimize away the pain of repeating painful, long installs.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Juju resource map  | Audio:
<SpamapS> +1 for resource map being a static file. We can iterate on tools to generate it from various providers and public data sources.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Juju resource map  | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
<SpamapS> the expression of the data in a dictionary in yaml doesn't preclude other ways of interpretting it.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Juju resource map | Url:  | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Juju resource map | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20509/servercloud-q-juju-resource-map/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
<SpamapS> We can generate that map for openstack and maas into the same static format
<SpamapS> ec2 is undefined in private clouds being accessed via the EC2 API
<SpamapS> I don't know how much data openstack exposes about image OS
<SpamapS> Eucalyptus and CloudStack are not insignificant.
<SpamapS> Images are resources. :)
<SpamapS> perhaps the layer of abstraction needs to be   class BaseResourceMap(object), class DynamicOSAPIResourceMap(BaseResourceMap), class StaticResourceMap(BaseResourceMap)
<SpamapS> "best effort"
<SpamapS> **10 minutes**
<SpamapS> "Ubuntu" is already a service provider with https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/query
<SpamapS> Giving people an option to just change that URL, is a decent first step.
<SpamapS> nova-manage flavor list
<SpamapS> 	m1.medium: Memory: 4096MB, VCPUS: 2, Storage: 40GB, FlavorID: 3, Swap: 0GB, RXTX Quota: 0GB, RXTX Cap: 0MB
<SpamapS> nova-manage flavor create --name=m1.miniscule --memory=128 --cpu=1 --local_gb=20 --flavor=6 --swap=0 --rxtx_quota=0 --rxtx_cap=0
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 5 minutes left in this session!
<SpamapS>  ___________
<SpamapS> < 5 minutes >
<SpamapS>  -----------
<SpamapS>         \   ^__^
<SpamapS>          \  (oo)\_______
<SpamapS>             (__)\       )\/\
<SpamapS>                 ||----w |
<SpamapS>                 ||     ||
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 3 minutes left in this session!
<SpamapS> See you all in Room 208! ;)
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-201/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-201.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: Design | Design Theatre | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20745/design-theatre/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
<sladen> evening people
<sladen> http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
<sladen> irc://irc.freenode.net:6667/#ubuntu-uds-room-201
<sladen> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20745/design-theatre/
<mpt> I'm looking at Kazam 1.0.6 (the version installable in Ubuntu 12.04), and I notice a couple of things
<mpt> One is that it presents "Video source" and "Record Region" as if they are separate, when really, they are mutually exclusive
<mpt> It could be a single toggle between "Select an area", "Active window", or "Whole screen"
<me4oslav_> BTW, i am the other Kazam guy. Please, don't use the 1.0.6 release, it's a bit of ancient :P
<mpt> with any extra displays being offered only if there are any
<mpt> me4oslav_, what's the easiest way to install the latest version?
<me4oslav_> A second :P
<me4oslav_> There :0
<me4oslav_> bzr branch lp:kazam sudo apt-get install python-distutils-extra cd kazam python setup.py build sudo python setup.py install that's all
<mpt> That looks like it needs a few &&s
<me4oslav_> just not a single command :D ... Copy/paste to IRC could be a pain :/
<me4oslav_> yeah, &&s are a must
 * mpt installing the latest version now
<sladen> me4oslav_: can you paste that again with '&&' between each command, it's earlier for anyone else reading the logs
<me4oslav_> sure :)
<mpt> gi._glib.GError: Failed to open file '/home/mpt/kazam/share/kazam/ui/kazam.ui': No such file or director
<me4oslav_> bzr branch lp:kazam && sudo apt-get install python-distutils-extra && cd kazam python && python setup.py build && sudo python setup.py install
<mpt> y
<me4oslav_> Err a second to try
<mpt> me4oslav_, "cd kazam python" doesn't look right
<me4oslav_> facewall :D
<me4oslav_> bzr branch lp:kazam && sudo apt-get install python-distutils-extra && cd kazam && python setup.py build && sudo python setup.py install
<me4oslav_> those should be ok :P
<mpt> me4oslav_, same error as above
<me4oslav_> a second trying it :)
<mpt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/974616/
<mpt> Also click marks to show when you cliecked or double-clicked
<me4oslav_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/974625/ works fine for me
<me4oslav_> @mpt sure you were in your home folder when you branched it?
<mpt> me4oslav_, yes.
<me4oslav_> Just a second :)
<me4oslav_> Ok, mpt get this - http://ubuntuone.com/5nXMNkq34N2dYGoLOXbEBV
<me4oslav_> unrar it and than install it
<mpt> me4oslav_, and471 asked me to design Kazam last year. I never got time for it unfortunately, but here's an initial sketch I did: http://imgur.com/1dojw
<me4oslav_> Ok, here is the thing. Can you please hope on #kazam (freenode) when you can and then we can talk about the Ui as much as we want to :) ... And you can always change the digital mockups ...
<sladen> I keep on missing it, what's the current program called (the email cient)
<mpt> sure thing
<sladen> client
<mpt> sladen, Geary
<sladen> mpt: ta
<mpt> With the current layout, the toolbar buttons are much closer to the list of mail folders (which they don't apply to) than to the messages (which they do apply to)
<mpt> You could move the toolbar to the bottom of the message/conversation pane
<gua-uds> #ubuntu-uds-room-202
<mpt> I don't think consistency is important here. The toolbar is at the bottom of the Shotwell window -- has anyone ever complained about that?
<mpt> The same logic applies there; the actions are applying to photos rather than photo collections.
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 4 minutes left in this session!
<mpt> So the Drafts folder would be like a Geary-specific taskbar
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: This session has ended.
<sladen> did any more projects/questions come in?  is there enough to run it again tomorrow?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-201/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-201.log
<sladen> thank you all.  I look forward to the improvements in Kazam and Geary for the next release
<sladen> did anyone take any photos during the session?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: Desktop | Kubuntu Quantal Development | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20593/kubuntu-q-development/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
<sladen> we could do with something to illustrate the Design Theatre for for next time
<mpt> O_o
<txwikinger> Hello kubuntu meeting
<Resistance> hello, Kubuntu Quantal Development meeting :)
<txwikinger> yes
<txwikinger> we can hear y'all
<Resistance> we can *hear* you on the stream :P
<sladen> it sounds like a bunch of monkies
<Resistance> lol @ sladen
<Resistance> it'll clear up
<Resistance> so when're you starting the meeting, its two minutes past the start :P
<txwikinger> Time to start!
<txwikinger> #ubuntu-uds-room-201
<Resistance> yes that room :P
<sladen> you just attend UDS in-person.  Misses all the hassle
<rbelem> :-D
<tsdgeos_> hi ho
<Resistance> you guys there at UDS know you're almost 5 minutes past start time right?
<sladen> it's actually linked off the Schedule now if you can get there
<sladen> Resistance: it's 20 past midnight, if that's what you mean
<afiestas> yo
<txwikinger> We always have to wait for those people talking in the hallways half the time :-)
<Resistance> hey Riddel, could you perhaps use a lighter highlight color on the etherpad?  xD
<Resistance> thanks, Riddel, that's easier to see :P
<Resistance> you're live on the audio stream, to answer your question :P
 * txwikinger is Ralph Janke
<Resistance> lol...
<DarkwingUDS> yeah I now
<DarkwingUDS> *know
 * txwikinger is self-employed
 * txwikinger is in Canada and also the contact for Kubuntu-de and Ubuntu Canada LoCo
<DarkwingUDS> :D
<Riddell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20593/kubuntu-q-development/
<txwikinger> yes please
<DarkwingUDS> Muon Discover video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex6QCGb_G9Q
<txwikinger> discover application in ppas, other archives?
<Riddell> hi JontheEchidna
<Riddell> we're talking about Muon in 12.10
<Riddell> what plans are there
<JontheEchidna> ok. I'll try to get the icecast working mometarily
<Riddell> what do you think we should do with muon discover?
<sladen> we sort of do that :)
<txwikinger> That's called Hangout
<sladen> we used to have two-way VoIP at UDS, but the interrupts don't work if the room is unbalanced between in-the-room, and remotely
<rbelem> LOL
<JontheEchidna> my recommendation would be to hold off until KDE has given us a clear UI guideline for QML-only apps, perhaps in the KF5/Qt5 timeframe
<Resistance> are you complaining about etherpad?
<JontheEchidna> and continue to use the existing QWidget-based UI
<JontheEchidna> until that time
<sladen> etherpad is ... an improvement
<txwikinger> Qt5 is August
<JontheEchidna> Qt Desktop components will seem to be key for this, and it's set for around Qt 5.1 or 5.2 iirc
<JontheEchidna> yes, I'm listening to the stream now
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<Resistance> heh
<bmoez> i want to know what kde version kubuntu 12.10 will use?
<JontheEchidna> I'm sorry, you cut out for a second, could you repeat that?
<Riddell> bmoez: another session
<afiestas> JontheEchidna: are you going to implement an interface similar to what Muon discover has right now?
<Resistance> FYI UDS peoples: the stream cuts out occasionally, so you might need to occasionally repeat yourselves ;)
<JontheEchidna> I don't plan on placing major UI work into the current QWidget UI
<JontheEchidna> Discover can be considered the replacement for the current installer
<DarkwingUDS> Resistance: Just let us know and we will respeak things.
<Resistance> DarkwingUDS:  that's the plan :)
<DarkwingUDS> Whoot!
<JontheEchidna> yes, it uses the Plasma components currently but was not built for tablets
<JontheEchidna> we could considered it for tablets if it could get tablet support
<rbelem> JontheEchidna, is plasma components based on qt quick components?
<JontheEchidna> rbelem: yes, the Plasma components are the standard set of QML components that plasmoids use
<JontheEchidna> for listboxes, lineedits, etc
<rbelem> awesome
<Riddell> can be considered if it complies with UI guidelines yet to be specified
<Riddell> need adaptions for tablets
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: happy with that ^^ ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> I would definitely love to see it in an Active spin
<txwikinger> what is that?
<Riddell> etherpad red person name yourself!
<Resistance> could you not install the components required automatically with the installation package?
<Riddell> txwikinger: did you add "create a juju charm"?
<txwikinger> yes
<Riddell> txwikinger: do you know how to do that?
<Riddell> actually I think koolhead17 already has
<txwikinger> Riddell: I will when it is needed
<Riddell> txwikinger: lovely, square up with koolhead17 on that
<txwikinger> ok
<txwikinger> let's use ruby :-)
<DarkwingUDS> txwikinger: PERL
 * DarkwingUDS ducks and runs
<Resistance> O.O
<txwikinger> DarkwingUDS: 20 years ago :-)
<DarkwingUDS> txwikinger: Cobalt
<JontheEchidna> me ;)
<JontheEchidna> if we're not going to be in main
<JontheEchidna> then we won't have langpack issues to worry about
<JontheEchidna> so we could presumably switch to KDE language stuff, right?
<JontheEchidna> I think adding stuff to the current KDE KLocale kcm module would be a better idea than trying to maintain the old language-selector codebase
<DarkwingUDS> ++
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 5 minutes left in this session!
<JontheEchidna> I think in KF5 QLocale will be a whole lot more involved, yes?
<DarkwingUDS> Yes
<txwikinger> +1
<JontheEchidna> we could probably maintain language-selector for 1 more cycle
<JontheEchidna> if Ubuntu isn't breaking it anymore, then there shouldn't be too much trouble
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 4 minutes left in this session!
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Resistance> lol
<DarkwingUDS> Sorry for tossing you out there JontheEchidna :D
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> the main issue with language-selector has been Ubuntu changing stuff in the common classes
<JontheEchidna> and the Qt UI wasn't updated to reflect those
<JontheEchidna> bitrot w/ a moving platform
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 3 minutes left in this session!
<DarkwingUDS> But, you're right, if Ubuntu isn't going to break it then it would be a matter of just packaging... Right?
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 1 minute left in this session!
<txwikinger> Didn't rgreening already mess with kcm_sharing at uds-l?
<rbelem> txwikinger, nope
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: This session has ended.
#ubuntu-uds-room-201 2012-05-08
<rbelem> txwikinger, i made the new filesharing plugin
<txwikinger> ah
<rbelem> txwikinger, and i need to finish the kcm
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> the code is at kde:scratch/belem/filesharing/filesharing.git
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-201/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-201.log
<txwikinger> there is a 15min break
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: Other | Bug Report Shadow Database Planning | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20608/other-q-bug-report-shadow-database/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: Desktop | Running LibreOffice testsuites for Ubuntu q-series | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20568/desktop-q-libreoffice-qa-testsuites/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-201/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-201.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: Desktop | Backup 12.10 Enhancements | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20550/desktop-q-deja-dup/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-201/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-201.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: Community | Developer Advisory Team Plans for Q | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20556/community-q-developer-advisory-team/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
<chilicuil> is http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u up?, it doesn't work with mplayer
<dholbach> chilicuil, I sit next to the mixer and it seems to be working
<broder> can you hear us at all or is it just quiet?
<chilicuil> then it must be something wrong with my setup, thanks dholbach =)
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-201/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-201.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: Foundations | Finish the archive reorg | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20294/foundations-q-finish-archive-reorg/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-201/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-201.log
<mpt> The session was only 15 minutes long?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: Community | Packaging requirements for Apps in Ubuntu | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20551/community-q-app-packaging-requirements/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
#ubuntu-uds-room-201 2012-05-09
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-201/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-201.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: QA | ubuntu-qa-tools: Improvements and Packaging | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20523/qa-q-ubuntu-qa-tools/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
<sbeattie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/TestingEnvironment
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-201/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-201.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: QA | QA Team Backlog | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20525/qa-q-backlog/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-201/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-201.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: Community | Application Review Board | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20552/community-q-app-review-board/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
<rg4w> yes, audio is good. ;)
 * bilal keeps looking around
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 4 minutes left in this session!
<dmj726> What about the fact that adobe is abandoning flash on linux?
<highvoltage> dmj726: it would have to run on gnash/lightspark or another free flash player
<dmj726> and most of those have lacking support
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 3 minutes left in this session!
<dmj726> now html5 apps make a lot of sense
<dmj726> I've contributed one to the USC
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 2 minutes left in this session!
<bilal> dmj726: the thing is not just about flash
<bilal> dmj726: it's about free as in beer apps in general
<dmj726> bilal: yes, just was commenting given the discussion was centering around flash atm
<bilal> apps that are free, and provide a binary blob, but don't give away source
<bilal> dmj726: flash was given only as an example
<bilal> it could be anything
<dmj726> true
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 1 minute left in this session!
#ubuntu-uds-room-201 2012-05-10
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: This session has ended.
<dmj726> bilal: of course I'm actually in the opposite boat with a free as in libre but not gratis app
<bilal> ha :)
<dmj726> ZHackers: Volume One being cc-by-sa but costing 3 bucks
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: Hardware | Kernel Configuration Review | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20340/hardware-q-kernel-config-review/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-201/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-201.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: Community | Unity Developer Documentation | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20418/community-q-unity-docs/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
<bilal> Anybody listening on IRC?
<tgm4883> bilal, I'm connecting now
<csmith> hi all, so currently you're looking over http://unity.ubuntu.com/ -> Get Involved?    I'm attached to this session just to learn where to start w/ Unity docs.
<bilal> Yeah
<bilal> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/
<csmith> roger thanks.
<daker> where can we file bugs for unity.ubuntu.com content ?
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/unity-website
<csmith>  +1 on a screen shot image map or something comparable
<csmith> jsut for newbies to learn the vocabulary
<daker> ツ
<csmith> we can hear okay :)
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-201/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-201.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: Foundations | Event-based initramfs | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20617/foundations-q-event-based-initramfs/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
<xnox> anyone participating remotely?
<wookey_> I'm listening
<wookey_> but don't have strong opinions as I know bugger all about upstart
<wookey_> it'll still be busybox, not coreutils
<wookey_> making core stuff busybox-0compatible is useful in other areas too
<wookey_> i.e so we still use the same stuff in main system and initramfs
<wookey_> pango is 1Mb
<wookey_> well, 900K
<wookey_> sorry no 300K.
<wookey_> 360K. (I suck at reading the right thing)
<xnox> ttf-fonts, freetype, and etc which is brought in by pango
<wookey_> right
<wookey_> libthai
 * xnox tasty
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: Community | Unblocking Developers | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20563/community-q-unblocking-developers/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
<nxvl> is the mic on?
<nxvl> yes i can hear you now
<nxvl> so, re-scheduled?
<nxvl> ok, will keep an eye, thanks
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-201/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-201.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: Foundations | DEX (and debian-derivatives) discussion | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20808/dex-and-debian-derivatives-discussion/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
<wookey_> this is metadata in the packages rather than in launchpad?
<wookey_> Is there any real advantage to that?
<wookey_> I find the PTS diff info and launchpad links to work well.
<wookey_> I guess a page summarising all the PTS deltas might be interesting to see where to target effort
<wookey_> hey that patch-tracker thing is nifty :-)
<wookey_> OBS - Open Build System
<wookey_> they dropped the 'suse' part
<wookey_> It's supposed to be for everyone
<wookey_> even though it is run by suse people
<wookey_> making all these lists available online is good so that anyone who wants to help can. Is it there already?
<tumbleweed> wookey_: http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/oldmerges/
<geofft> wookey_: see the gmane link in the etherpad, also, for nhandler's list from last year
<geofft> and discussion of it
<wookey_> what about encouraging more ubuntu devs to become DDs and upload stuff themselves, or sponsor uploads?
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+uniquepackages
<wookey_> There is quite a lot of useful stuff that should be uploaded...
<micahg> http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/mdt/all.html#notinA
<wookey_> glad some is language packs - 2300 packages is a lot!
<wookey_> now should be the time of minimum delta, right?
<xnox> wookey_: not really. Ubuntu will be droping lts->lts upgrade delta's; Yet debian is about to freeze and they will remove squeeze->wheezy upgrade code after wheeze release.
<xnox> we are comming up to a time (from the day debian freezes) of rapid increase of the delta
<wookey_> yes. OBS is good stuff. Somone needs to volunteer to help them out with debian stuff
<xnox> OBS currently sequentially executes dpkg for every single package
<xnox> instead of resolving all build-deps and doing it in one go
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 5 minutes left in this session!
<wookey_> how....efficient
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: This session has ended.
<wookey_> we should encourage that outlook
<wookey_> Well I learned lots of useful new URLs today :-)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-201/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-201.log
<geofft> Same here!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: Cloud & Server | PowerNap integration into OpenCompute | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20675/servercloud-q-powernap-opencompute-integration/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: This session has ended.
#ubuntu-uds-room-201 2012-05-11
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-201/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-201.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: Community | Community Roundtable Friday | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20727/community-roundtable-friday/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
<IdleOne> Morning folks o/
<daker> o/
<IdleOne> We can't all room with Jono
<bilal> dscassel: :)
<IdleOne> hahaha
<dscassel> Continuing to draw people's attention to the screen with IRC on it is helpful for the benefit of remote users. :)
<dscassel> Hi! :D
<IdleOne> hello dscassel
<dscassel> Hey, IdleOne. :)
<vibhav>  Cant we get more Ubuntu Global jams in an Area instead of only 2? That might improve  collaboration between LoCo members.
<vibhav> Also, It would be nice if I could get an answer on IRC, since my speakers are not working :)
<sagaci> you can have as many jams as you can create/attend
<vibhav> GLobal Jams only occur between 2 - 4 March 2012, as per the wiki
<dscassel> The bot seems to know what session is going on. It can't save it somewhere more reasonable?
<bilal> dscassel: "patches welcome" is the stock canonical reply
<bilal> don't be disappointed :)
<vibhav> heh
<dscassel> bilal: I'm getting that. :)
<sagaci> vibhav, depends, if the global jam is within a weekend or two, you could ping the loco portal team to widen the Global Jam window, otherwise just label it as a normal event
<bilal> vibhav: Global jam fits well in the middle of a cycle
<vibhav> ah
<bilal> vibhav: since that's just the right point for something that kind
<dscassel> I don't really object to the idea...
<vibhav> Does any concept of Ubuntu LoCo Jams exist?
<sagaci> jams are usually created by locos
<vibhav> ah
<dscassel> vibav: Local jams can be organized any time.
<sagaci> there's nothing stopping you from holding an event this weekend
<IdleOne> point is that you can organize an event and call it a jam or a marmalade or whatever at anytime of the cycle.
<dscassel> vibhav: We've been tossing around the idea of an early Jam for more developer-ish stuff for a while.  (Nobody has had time/resources to organize, sadly)
<dscassel> The Global Jam happens right after beta 1 to encourage beta testing, which is reasonable.
<IdleOne> who me?
<IdleOne> yeah I should be here
<IdleOne> sounds good
 * dscassel has to do timezone conversion in his head. :)
<IdleOne> I'll get my pants
 * bilal is in the room
<IdleOne> lol
<dscassel> ...potentially...
<IdleOne> your in America! speak MERICAN
<IdleOne> you;re*
<sagaci> vibhav, there's no point in waiting for the next global jam if you can organise one sooner
<dscassel> IdleOne: You were right the first time. :)
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> bless you
<dscassel> So (to play devil's advocate), the 200M user goal isn't measurable?
<IdleOne> how would it be measured?
<dscassel> IdleOne: There are plenty of ways (that would all freak out the sizable (and loveable) tin foil hat contigent of our community).
<AlanBell> there were some good stats from wikimedia user agent strings
<dscassel> IdleOne: I ask more to question the value of a goal that can't be measured.
<IdleOne> dscassel: I honestly think the numbers are more to make accountants and money people happy. I don't really care if 1 or 100 million are using ubuntu
<popey> you would care if you were an app developer
<IdleOne> popey: probably
<popey> is the target market 1, 100, 1000000, 1000000000000
<dscassel> I do want to have some data to pitch Ubuntu as a platform for local developer groups.
<IdleOne> but does marketability really matter in FOSS? I mean if I make an app and it is useful to one person isn't that the goal? everything else is gravy
<dscassel> IdleOne: by "apps," we're not necessarily talking FOSS. (Evil, I know).
<IdleOne> dscassel: true
<IdleOne> because forums are evil
<dscassel> Although I'm happy to argue that if your app is easy for users to pay for, making it free software shouldn't hurt you much more than piracy does, and you'd get big kudos from your target market.
<AlanBell> http://stats.wikimedia.org/wikimedia/squids/SquidReportOperatingSystems.htm
<popey> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=doudou
<IdleOne> Mint has taken over!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 4 minutes left in this session!
<vibhav> Many LoCos offer Loco Membership (Eg: The Ubuntu-IT LoCo), would it be usefull to mention it in the Membership Wiki page?
<IdleOne> Head Line: Jono bashes distrowatch. Says 1995 called.
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 3 minutes left in this session!
<IdleOne> I am a member of 3 locos
<IdleOne> it doesn't have anything to do with Ubuntu membership
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 2 minutes left in this session!
<vibhav> No, I mean some peopl have an email id of @ubuntu-it.org
<vibhav> The ubuntu italy LoCo provides LoCo MEMBERSHIP
<IdleOne> vibhav: that it strictly .it loco thing
<dscassel> That sounds like work to me. :)
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 1 minute left in this session!
<vibhav> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-it-members
<dscassel> I'd rather encouage people to become Ubuntu members, really.
<vibhav> Actually many LoCos have this option
<IdleOne> vibhav: right, that is something the .it loco team decided to offer to .it people.
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: This session has ended.
<vibhav> IdleOne: It might be worth mention "Check your LoCo Home Page if It offers LoCo membership"
<vibhav> mentioning*
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Track: Other | Improving release notes and technical overview content | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20334/other-q-release-notes/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-201.ogg.m3u
<AlanBell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20746/etherpad-lite-summit-integration/
<IdleOne> vibhav: the thing is that membership is about Ubuntu globally, being a recognised member of a loco team is great and may help towards becomming an Ubuntu member but still is not related to Ubuntu membership.
<vibhav> IdleOne: Ah, Got it
<IdleOne> great session everybody and thank you
<IdleOne> see you at 17:00 oakland time
<NMinker> I hear a  Windows user
<Ursinha> NMinker, that was an accident :P
<Ursinha> (not me, btw)
<arosales> Here are our thoughts on documenting the spec in the release notes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/982040/
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-201: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-201 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-201/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-201.log
#ubuntu-uds-room-201 2012-05-12
<dscassel>  /part
